# Rear Deck/Package Tray amp mount brainstorming ideas



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Since I decided to move down to a single amp, I was thinking about implementing a rear deck package tray mount in my 2006 Mustang GT. 

I am mainly starting this thread to think out loud and entertain suggestions. My initial plan will be to make the mounting platform out of wood and use a hinge to allow the amplifier to swivel down. Maybe later I will consider fiberglass or aluminum, should I decide to keep this setup.

The point where I am stuck is how do I make it to where it is easy to get that amplifier to swivel down? I saw BowDown's use of a trunk latch, but I don't know if I want to get that complicated.

Regardless, I am looking to move away from this type of setup that takes up so much space over the rear axle hump:









Within the next two weeks all that will be replaced with a single JL Audio HD 900/5!


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would probably used some bolts/threaded rod coming down from the rear deck that would line up with holes in your amp board.

You would have rubber bushings on the lower section of the bolts that would 
be compressed when you lift the board up into position. Once in positon you could use hood pins or a similar quick release to secure the board upright.

You'd have to drill the bolts flat for this of course. You may even be able to 
use a hood-pin kit if you could get the pins long enough to reach down through your board.

I like the idea of mounting the amps in this location, it uses otherwise useless space. I welded a simple rack under the rear deck in my bmw. it doesn't move, but I can access everything I need to.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Borrow this idea.... make it so.... 

Perfect Fit Hide Away Amplifier Rack 37 Inch Verison


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I received my inspiration from this photo:









in this build log: http://www.fast351.com/11GT/stereoinstall/disassemblyinstructions.html

My only holdup, which luckily won't apply in my case, is mounting an amplifier upside down. I don't know why, but I've always been against doing that.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

This thread is great, especially the link to 37'' panel. Thanx!

EDIT: This one isn't "movable" but i'll throw it in here anyways as i just saw it today in a built thread (pic isn't mine, hope owner doesn't mind)


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Question, because I've been wanting to do an underhung rack myself, but... 

I've always understood that the amp chassis coming into contact with the vehicle chassis can be an issue. Looks like that amp is mounted directly to the sheetmetal brackets, which are in turn mounted to the vehicle.

So have I been lied to all these years?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

The amp trunk setup actually wasn't that hard to implement. You just create a tray that has the length/width/depth you need... then mount a piece of wood about 3/4" thick against the cars cross member. Connect the 2 pieces with a piano hinge. Now it's just up to you to figure out the right latch to keep it up there. You could use a trunk latch like I did.. or maybe a snowmobile hood latch, or whatever.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

From what i know it's not a must but recomended as it could be a reason for "ground loop/engine whine"
A few years ago I had my amp secured on pieces of metal that in it's turn was secured to the car. Basically same thing as pictured but in different location/posiotion. Somehow i had no issues with that lol.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was wondering. Perhaps it's a luck of the draw sort of thing, like I've ran signal and power next to each other for years and never had noise from it, others do.

Luckily my amps have plastic end caps so I can mount them on sheetmetal and not worry. Perhaps when the weather breaks (It's 125 with the heat index!!!) I'll crawl back into the trunk and see what I can come up with


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Borrow this idea.... make it so....
> 
> Perfect Fit Hide Away Amplifier Rack 37 Inch Verison


That's got lovely diy-idea potential. From surfing it, I get the idea they don't make it any longer. I'd love to get my hands on the raw materials to fit something like that under an 8th civic sedan.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Babs said:


> That's got lovely diy-idea potential. *From surfing it, I get the idea they don't make it any longer.* I'd love to get my hands on the raw materials to fit something like that under an 8th civic sedan.



??????



> *Perfect Fit Hide Away Amplifier Rack 37 Inch Verison
> *  View Cart (0) | Checkout ​
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I ended up doing this:









I made it out of scraps to see if this location, size, etc. would work and sadly, this will more than likely be another temporary situation that stays permanent. Then again, my uncle said he had enough scrap aluminum and just purchased a new TIG setup, so I may have him weld something up when it cools off outside.


----------



## onelivinlarge (Apr 10, 2011)

here is how i did mine hope it helps the idea process 




























ill grab some pics today of it finished

but i used thread all and lock nuts to bolt the mdf to the rear deck and succure the amps


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Aaron, you're right. They do still sell them for subies. I've emailed to ask about an 8th civic sedan.

Here's an idea.. Why not just sheet-metal straps, bent up on the ends (think inverted hat).

___..................___
.....|___amp___|

dots are just for spacing


----------



## onelivinlarge (Apr 10, 2011)

Babs said:


> Aaron, you're right. They do still sell them for subies. I've emailed to ask about an 8th civic sedan.
> 
> Here's an idea.. Why not just sheet-metal straps, bent up on the ends (think inverted hat).
> 
> ...


i started to do that but i have 2 amps =/


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^ would def like to see pics of finished project


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I've got an MS8 and ZX700.5.. So footprint is important. I'm going to play around with some cardboard templates and see what kind of possibilities I have. 

I just realized I've got some side panels and door to a full-size industrial 4-post equipment rack that I needed to dispose of. Heavy solid sheet steel. I'm picturing a trip to harbour freight and an air nibbler in my future. Some bent mounting brackets, a shelf, a couple steel hinges. hmmm  Nice I finally have an excuse to use that dewalt grinder I picked up like a year ago.


----------



## onelivinlarge (Apr 10, 2011)

Babs said:


> I've got an MS8 and ZX700.5.. So footprint is important. I'm going to play around with some cardboard templates and see what kind of possibilities I have.
> 
> I just realized I've got some side panels and door to a full-size industrial 4-post equipment rack that I needed to dispose of. Heavy solid sheet steel. I'm picturing a trip to harbour freight and an air nibbler in my future. Some bent mounting brackets, a shelf, a couple steel hinges. hmmm  Nice I finally have an excuse to use that dewalt grinder I picked up like a year ago.


umm i like where this is going


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I haven't given up on this idea.. Thinking would I really need to make something completely from scratch? They've been making industrial shelving and sliding drawers (oooh now there's an idea) for a long time.

Just one potential...
SnapAV - Strong









Why not something already vented and designed for heavy a/v or other electronics?
There are tons of heavy industrial rack equipment out there. It's strong, standardized and some of the products are pretty solid.

Just a thought. I'm going to explore it further and see how deep the rabbit hole goes.


Or this if it were itself sturdy enough and could be mounted sturdy enough. How slick would that be if you could simply pull your amps out from under your rear deck on a drawer. Gotta play with the gain or crossover controls on the amp.. No prob!


----------

